# Hotplate with automatic stirrer



## 360spyder (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have a hotplate with an automatic stirrer would you use the auto stirrer or would you do the regular way with the glass rod or whatever you use to mix your hormone,oil,etc.? What temp do you usually use to mix all your ingredients? Is it different for every hormone or can it be a similar temp for all oils? When pumping through filter, what pressure can you go up to safely with say fast caps? I figured 25-30 as a safe number. As you can see I'm learning, so please bare with me. I'm going to do 500ml and 1000ml after I get the process down, that's why I'm asking so many redundant questions. Right now I have a hand pump, but once I figure out what I'm doing I need to know what electric pump to buy, just for a single line, something simple but nice and user friendly. I just need it to suck at 25-30psi, not sure how many cfm, any leads on that would be much appreciated. If you want to know what I have right now, it's basically the same as the picture in people that do large batches thread. I think they're talking about the filters, but that is basically my system. Any and all help or tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sully (Feb 16, 2014)

If your hot plate has the auto-stir function, I don't see any reason not to use it. I'd switch from the standard oblong stirrers to one of the cross shaped ones that has the special shaped bottom side that creates a "vortex" & pulls the hormone off the bottom of the beaker for a more reliable mix. 

As far as temperature goes, I think that's going to vary based on which hormone you're brewing.


----------

